

Regional Dialects Are Alive and Well on Twitter - nkurz
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2011/01/110106171011.htm

======
wyclif
This study was US only, but what if you had the resources to make it global?
Where are the numbers on Twitter usage outside the US and UK?

The Philippines, for example, is the texting capital of the world and its
citizens generate over 400 million SMS per day:

<http://news.cnet.com/2300-1039_3-6222961.html>

In addition, my understanding is that the Republic of the Philippines has over
160 non-mutually intelligible dialects.

------
softbuilder
What does "yinz" mean? I understood the others. This one remains a mystery.

~~~
pg
You ones. (It's the second person plural.)

~~~
softbuilder
So it's like y'all or you-guys?

~~~
keiferski
Yup.

